# Power problem



## TankerHC

Just finished putting my new build together 30 minutes ago. Specs are:

MSi 940A-G45 MB
Phenom II X4 960t CPU
16 GB RIPJAWS PC 12500 1600 RAM
Nvidia GForce n520 GPU
Rocketfish 800 Watt PSU
Corsair H60 Liquid Cooler

I have everything assembled properly. The case wires were connected to the motherboard properly (White = Negative). Power supply connected properly. RAM seated. CPU and cooler installed properly. 

When I attempted to turn on by pressing the Power Button nothing happened. Dead. So, I removed the Power LED, Reset SW, HDD LED and tried with just the POWER SW. Still nothing. Turned the PS around and pressed the power button and the only thing that came on was the WD Mybook that I have connected to the desktop. Nothing else, no BIOS, nothing. Took all the RAM out and tested, nothing, no beeps, same issue so I dont think its the RAM. The fans are not even turning.

What should I try or what can I do to test?


----------



## claptonman

Sounds like a dead PSU. You can get a PSU tester and see if that's the problem.

But I would strongly advise against getting a Best Buy brand power supply. Did not know they ever made those.


----------



## FuryRosewood

looked it up...and yea i agree the psu may very well be your problem. however, be certain you dont have a rogue standoff shorting out your motherboard, been there, had it happen


----------



## TankerHC

OK, I found the original problem. The 12V wasnt seated properly. Now, when I boot it up I do not get the BIOS screen and the PSU goes "click" and it shuts down. Twice it has gone on to the WIndows Splash screen, but then I get the Click then shut down. Would you all agree that I need a new PSU? Possibly something with more power? This PSU was supposed to be 800 Watt, but looking on the PSU it says "500 Watt Continuous". Looking at my previous post with my new build, would you consider 500 Watt Continuous to be enough power?


----------



## claptonman

For power supplies, you gotta look at the amount of amps on the 12v rail. General rule of thumb is to choose from brands like corsair, antec, silverstone, seasonic, pc power and cooling, or xfx.

(Off topic, while searching for your PSU, I found your yahoo! answers question:

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20111211005338AAVgssX )


----------



## TankerHC

Yea, same question I posted here. Just copied and pasted. Looking for all input. I went out and bought s Corsair GS 700


----------



## TankerHC

*Power problem solved: Now cooling problem*

OK, the power problem wasnt the PSU, it was a SATA card adapter I had bought off Ebay and had installed from another computer into this one. Removed it and it booted right up to Windows. Then shut off, I was able to do this several times and get into the BIOS.

My CPU is heating up to 122C. I am using a Corsair H60 Liquid Cooler. I have it installed exactly like the guy in the Corsair Youtube video shows. Radiator up with the tubes on the bottom and the fan blowing inwards. Then there is only one way to install the cooler onto the CPU. The fan and pump are working fine, its just not cooling. Any idea's why?


----------



## FuryRosewood

is the wiring set up correctly? pump needs to be plugged into a fan header that does not adjust speed, and the fan can be connected to the cpu fan header. but aside from that...you can likely use the stock cpu fan, as you may have a broken pump.


----------



## claptonman

122c is absolutely ridiculous, especially with a water cooler. Are you sure the software isn't reading the temps wrong? In your BIOS, does it have a max shutoff temp for the CPU? Most are at 100c.


----------

